# Schwinn Motorbike



## 100bikes (Sep 3, 2018)

This is a Schwinn Motorbike 1939. It was purchased as a bicycle store trade 
in from the original owner.

Owner has the original ring, lever, pedals and cable. 
It was used as a rider, fun and parades.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes, Very nice!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 3, 2018)

Love it, would deal your bike 2 likes if I could.
Chris


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 3, 2018)

I like it, a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2018)

Two tone green, "The World" motorbike.
Outstanding!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 3, 2018)

nice acquisition!


----------



## stoney (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice find. Luck you. The green looks great. Although these motorbikes look good in any color.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2018)

Green/green one of my favorite Schwinn color combos. Great bike!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m a buyer if they want to sell. 

Killer bike.


----------



## jkent (Sep 3, 2018)

Is the camera playing tricks or is that a green covered seat?
JKent


----------

